# Wii #0220 - Mobile Suit Gundam: MS Sensen 0079 (Japan)



## shaunj66 (Jul 24, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0261^^


----------



## yeba (Jul 24, 2007)

Gundam!


----------



## sekhu (Jul 24, 2007)

is this the same as the 0079 gundam game on the dreamcast? That was pretty bad ass, I hope this is similar though I won't be able to play it being a Japanese release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Scans: http://wii.qj.net/Mobile-Suit-Gundam-MS-Se...pg/49/aid/90451


----------



## BetorroPro (Jul 24, 2007)

=O!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naouak (Jul 24, 2007)

works on pal ?


----------



## ev0lusi (Jul 24, 2007)

finally released! i hope it works on PAL, anyone???


----------



## Hooya (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone think this will be released in English?  If not I'm gonna grabit.  Hopefully works on (U).

Actually... I'm not even sure what kind of game this is...  Shooter of some sort?


----------



## ev0lusi (Jul 24, 2007)

hooya: it's a kind of fps u could see the gameplay at youtube


----------



## xbandaidx (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes, I'm curious too about if this will be released in English.  If it is, I'll probably hold off.  Anyone know anything on if it is or not?


----------



## Hooya (Jul 25, 2007)

Can't verify anything as I can't seem to confirm the existence of this release anywhere.  No newsgroups or torrents that I searched have it...  Has anyone found this yet?


----------



## delta123 (Jul 25, 2007)

i am downloading this at the moment. but i have a japanese wii so i cant confirm if it`ll work on any other wii region.

here is a trailer

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uLAPP4DkG_Q


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(yeba @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> Gundam!



Gundam! GUNDAM GUNDAM GUNDAM!
Watta watta!
Kerpow!
BOOM!

The Gundam Sidestory sequal Ive been waiting for for a long long time since the dreamcast one.
The wii controls are just too perfect for this :3

Garg, hope theres a US release.
.....
There isnt gonna be is there?
Why must the Wiip V2 take so long? 

Argh!
*self destructs his gundam*

[I really wish they'd bring back Gundam Wing really, that was my favorite :3]


----------



## freed_y (Jul 25, 2007)

is this work in Wii US + Wiikey ???

anybody can confirm this ????


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(shadow1w2 @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> [I really wish they'd bring back Gundam Wing really, that was my favorite :3]



I thought Gundam Wing was the best too. Heavyarms Custom FTW!


----------



## mooyah (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(freed_y @ Jul 25 2007 said:


> is this work in Wii US + Wiikey ???
> 
> anybody can confirm this ????



Yep can confirm this setup is working. Saw right away theres no 480p with the visible interlacing with the scrolling text 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: No 16:9 either...


----------



## The_Cylon_Surfer (Jul 25, 2007)

Does this work on PAL? I cant find out any info anywhere on if it does or not..... Gundam rocks, 0079 and Zeta are by far the best series. Gundam Wing sucks!!! BIG TIME!! I cant wait to play if this works!!!


----------



## sekhu (Jul 25, 2007)

best thing to do if people want to know this works on PAL is to grab it and test it yourselves, it'll be faster than asking in this thread


----------



## The_Cylon_Surfer (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> best thing to do if people want to know this works on PAL is to grab it and test it yourselves, it'll be faster than asking in this thread



Ummm you make a good point. BUT I am currently at work with access to 6000kbs download speeds & usenet. I have another 5 hours until I leave... It would infact be hella of a lot quicker to find out here and a hella of a lot quicker to download and burn it while i'm here. So maybe you now see why I ask  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for "grab and test for myself" - Great point but I only have my best media with me so I wouldnt want to waste them on a coaster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was a simple question, if you dont know the answer then you need not reply, just ignore me or other people asking. I'm in no rush to find out but if someone out there does know I would be very greatful to find out. 

Until then chillllll..... PAL users will ask the question just as NTSC users would ask if the tables were reversed.


----------



## florkie2000 (Jul 25, 2007)

New games : 

Dewys Adventure Suishou Dewy no Daibouken JPN WII DMZ ( a top new game for Wii) 

Jigsaw Puzzle Kyou no Wanko JPN WII DMZ



Seems Alien Syndrome and Escape From Bug Island came out in USA today as well .


----------



## Duckula (Jul 25, 2007)

Wanko?


----------



## SlyGuy (Jul 25, 2007)

Is this game scheduled to come the the US?


----------



## Hooya (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(SlyGuy @ Jul 25 2007 said:


> Is this game scheduled to come the the US?



Still TBD... nothing official yet.


----------



## Kaphis (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't find this game, only the old gundam game O.o


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 26, 2007)

Wii: PAL
Modchips tested: WiiKey / Cyclowiz /WiiFree / YAOSM

After the wiimote image, you get some txt onscreen, then nothing anymore


----------



## biga55 (Jul 26, 2007)

I just tried on an NTSC-U wii with wiifree but when I saw the garbled text I reset, thinking it was going to update the wii and brick it.

Maybe I'll use the brick blocker and try again.


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Jul 26, 2007)

works fine on my pal wii.
i have a wiikey and i used the wiibrickblocker 1.3


----------



## doyama (Jul 26, 2007)

I also get some garbled text when the ISO loads. I'm using a Wiikey any other people having similar or dis-similar experiences


----------



## doyama (Jul 26, 2007)

I also get some garbled text when the ISO loads. I'm using a Wiikey any other people having similar or dis-similar experiences


----------



## florkie2000 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmm some people are saying it works fine on wiikey other says they have grabled text , does the wiibrickblocker apply cahnge that many or this grable text only happen with Wiikey on pal maybe .


----------



## florkie2000 (Jul 26, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Jul 26 2007 said:


> Wii: PAL
> Modchips tested: WiiKey / Cyclowiz /WiiFree / YAOSM
> 
> After the wiimote image, you get some txt onscreen, then nothing anymore



This look similar to Dewys adventure problem but seems other people doesn't ecounter your pob , maybe dewys adventure works but mus t be burn in a certain way .


----------



## Hooya (Jul 26, 2007)

Plays just fine for me with YAOSM 1.7, I didn't patch the ISO but I do have region unlocking enabled with the chip.  Most of the in game text is garbled, not that it matters.  Menus and stuff are all fine.

Seems to have a similar interface to what we can expect with Metroid Prime 3 with the lock on and free fire thing.


----------



## sekhu (Jul 26, 2007)

so to confirm for pal users, the game works fine on pal machines with the wii brickblocker ?


----------



## florkie2000 (Jul 26, 2007)

i heard on wiikey that no grabled text if the iso is unpatched , but grabled text if patch with wiibrickblocker


----------



## xbandaidx (Jul 27, 2007)

Just heads up, looking around for more information on this title, it would appear as far as the US release information states that this game is Japan Only.  Of course this could change, however as of now its JPN only.


----------



## mr_ding (Jul 27, 2007)

Wii-NTSC with Wiikey, using ISO (non-patched), black text box shows up with garbled text (instead of the actual Japanese text)


----------



## nezura (Jul 27, 2007)

i got garbled text in the tutorial of the game but other than that, the main story game works great and im using wiikey, non patched game on a US wii.

so it works for NTSC no brick.


----------



## biga55 (Jul 28, 2007)

Wiifree was a no go but with wiikey the nonpatched iso worked like a charm on a US wii, although the tutorial had garbled text.


----------



## SlyGuy (Jul 29, 2007)

Is it a fun game, though?  Is it multiplayer?  Would you recommend it?

P.S. Thanks Hooya for your answer.


----------



## Gitaroo (Jul 31, 2007)

played in on US Wii with wiikey, works fine with a patched(wiiblocker) and non patch version. Text are messed up probably because its not using the Japanese Text encoding while you play it on the US system.


----------



## biga55 (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(SlyGuy @ Jul 29 2007 said:


> Is it a fun game, though?Â Is it multiplayer?Â Would you recommend it?


It's ok, kinda gets repetitive after a while.  The shooting with the lock on system is much better than the crappy Red Steel type.

There are VS and coop modes.


----------



## Kaphis (Aug 1, 2007)

anyone know how to coop modes work?


----------



## flobo (Aug 14, 2007)

The message on black screen just jay "please connect nunchuk in japanese" lol . I stayed stuck there for a while.


----------



## Lappiedoo (Aug 23, 2007)

Tried it on my Wii today and it works for Pal

Regionfrii > WiiBrickBlocker

You just see a slight bar on the bottom thats brighter than the rest and it doesnt fade out when its supposed to. But it doesnt bother the gameplay at all.


----------



## pig098 (Sep 16, 2007)

is it ever gonna be released in US?


----------



## alexdb (Jan 27, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> ^^wiirelease-0261^^


excuse bad english in primis... so... i've read this on topic... "Release Name  	Mobile_Suit_Gundam_MS_Sensen _0079_JPN_WII-DMZ
Filename 	dmz-msgs
Dump Size 	90 x 50MB"

but i don't know ho to catch the link... i'm a newbee or i'm so so blind?

tol


----------

